# How tall are you??



## Sheilawisz (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted to start this thread just out of curiosity, to discover who is the tallest member here in Mythic Scribes!! We have threads to share personal pictures and others to say where are you from, but after a search it seems to me that this is the first thread about our heights =)

I am 1.73m tall or 5'8'' what about you??


----------



## Devor (Apr 4, 2012)

It's my two year old son.  He's seven feet tall!

That's what we tell him, anyways, when he's standing on my shoulders.  I'm 6 ft., give or take half an inch.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm travel-size... 5'3"... so not me... but I'm deadly at close range...


----------



## Hans (Apr 4, 2012)

Last time I measured (some years ago) I was 1.94m.


----------



## Saigonnus (Apr 4, 2012)

1.93 cm or 6 foot 3 inches tall.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2012)

Eh all you guys are tall... 

I'm exactly 5 feet even. With my sneekers on... Might be a lil shorter with out em, never looked.


----------



## Agran Velion (Apr 4, 2012)

5 feet 14 inches


----------



## Shockley (Apr 5, 2012)

5'6. I'm starting to think I could cosplay as a Dwarf 24/7.


----------



## Sinitar (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know...check 'tiger' on wikipedia.


----------



## Argentum (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm 5' 3". Just tall enough to reach for things off the top of the fridge without any problem.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a bit under 6'


----------



## Reaver (Apr 11, 2012)

Depends on what universe I happen to be in at the time.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm 6ft 2.  Looks like I'm not the tallest here though.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm 5'4 and 5'5" "depending on which convience store I'm leaving." (Ron White; Blue collar comedy tour)


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 19, 2012)

Kind of short for a guy 5'5, but in heels 5'9.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Apr 22, 2012)

1.86 cm. Truly, I am a giant among men!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, very interesting feedback so far!! It seems that Hans is the tallest Mythic Scribes male member with 1.94m (6'4.4'' even though many others are very close) and I may be the tallest female with 1.73m (5'8'') I know of at least one that is taller than me, now let's see if she wants to post =)


----------



## Earphone (Apr 22, 2012)

What a random thread; I love it! Let's see, I stand at around 6'2". So I'm not the tallest here, as established by previous post, but I'm not the shortest. (I can only hope.)


----------



## Ireth (Apr 23, 2012)

My ID says I'm 5'3". Tiny!


----------

